# loans



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone recommend me a good loan company? tesco winning at the moment.
new car here I come!
thanks in advance.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

At the moment, if you can get a loan to buy a car at reasonable rates you should take it. Tesco are pretty competitive rate wise and if they will do it I would take it. They are within 0.5% of the best in the market but all rates are only indicative and are dependant on your personal circumstances. I also think that rates are going to increase so IMHO better to get it now.

Car finance companies have very little money to lend and I know some people who have been turned down for finance on a used car and ended up getting a new car using manufacturer finance because it was the only way to do it.

Banks are also not keen to give personal loans for car purchase. No-one has said why but the inference I get is that they are being pressurised into using the money for mortgages or business loans - the problem is they are lending it to so called low risk companies like Kraft to buy Cadbury's instead of helping small and medium sized UK businesses who make up 70% of the economy.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

nationwide


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

co op provided me with a excellent rate and much better service than tesco


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Just out of interest What is the going rate for these type of loans at the moment ???


----------

